# ducts and ducks, and two appendices



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Ζητώ επειγόντως βοήθεια.

Υποτιτλίζω stand-up comedy όπου ο Eddie Izzard, στο συχνά ξεκαρδιστικό παραλήρημά του, αναφέρει το εξής:
The Romans took over everything, they built *aqueducts*, *viaducts*, they could move *ducks* around faster than anyone ever had.

Ψάχνω αποδόσεις των *ducts* που να μοιάζουν ηχητικά με τις *πάπιες* (ή κάτι πολύ παραπλήσιο). Δεν μπορώ να... φάω τις πάπιες, γιατί λίγο παρακάτω ο αθεόφοβος κάνει κουάκ κουάκ κουάκ.

Σε άλλο σημείο, ειρωνευόμενος τη διαμάχη μεταξύ οπαδών του δαρβινισμού και του δημιουργισμού/ευφυούς σχεδιασμού, κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με το _*appendix*_, με τις σημασίες της σκωληκοειδούς απόφυσης και του παραρτήματος βιβλίου. Θα ήθελα κι εδώ λίγη βοήθεια στο πώς να αποδώσω το λογοπαίγνιο, που δεν μπορώ (ούτε θέλω) να κόψω, γιατί δεν είναι μια στιγμιαία αναφορά, αλλά επεκτείνεται αρκετά. 

Σε άλλο απόσπασμα ανακατεύει λατινικά, ιταλικά, αγγλικά, ισπανικά, γερμανικά και αγγλικά για να βγάλει γέλιο, αλλά θα μου βγάλει και την ψυχή να το μεταφράσω σωστά. Εκεί πιστεύω ότι θα τα στουρνέψω καταφέρω ικανοποιητικά. 
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν το έχω δει ακόμη όλο και δεν είναι απίθανο να προκύψουν κι άλλα. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι παραδίδω αύριο πρωί (δηλαδή αργά το βράδυ/νωρίς το πρωί), οπότε _βοήθεια, help, Hilfe, aider, aiuto, ayuda, _μιλιτάν σύντροφοι! ;)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, προκαταβολικά, για κάθε ιδέα που θα πέσει στο τραπέζι!


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Αχ, μεταφράζεις το Dressed to kill; :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Leximaniac said:


> Αχ, μεταφράζεις το Dressed to kill; :)


 
Όχι, αυτό εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2009)

Για το appendix μήπως μπορείς να πεις πολύ απλά, εξάρτημα και παράρτημα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Για το appendix μήπως μπορείς να πεις πολύ απλά, εξάρτημα και παράρτημα;


 
Αυτό το κρατάω από την αρχή για καβάτζα, if all else fails... ;)
Αλλά δεν μπορεί, κάτι θα βρούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Γρήγορα-γρήγορα (ημίχρονο γαρ):
Για τα παπιά, πάμε στα υποκοριστικά: δρομάκια και γεφυράκια όπου κινούνται τα παπάκια.
Για το άλλο, είναι καλό της Άλεξ, αν έρθει καμιά έμπνευση, εδώ είμαστε.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2009)

Στάσου, στάσου... να το, το έχω, το έχω... να σφιχτώ λίγο... 

Κάτι μου 'ρχεται με ανισόπεδη (ανησσόπεδη) γέφυρα και νήσσα... Λίγο τραβηγμένο όμως.

Σκέφτηκα στην αρχή και να το αλλάξεις σε χήνες, αφού κι αυτές κάτι σαν πα πα πα (σίγουρα όχι χη χη χη) κάνουν! Οι Ρωμαίοι τύπωναν χήνες, βάδιζαν σαν χήνες και τις έκαναν να πηγαίνουν γρήγορα... (ιστορικά ανακριβές και θα μου την πέσουν τώρα... το ξέρω) 

Με πάπια αδύνατον! Ομοιοκαταληξία κάνουν κάνουν μόνο τα κιτάπια...

Όσο για τη σκωληκοειδίτιδα γράψε μας το λογοπαίγνιο, σε παρακαλώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

So the appendix, it's just next to your oesophagus your entire life going, "Any grass? Is that grass, mate? Is that grass? What's that, bok choi? No?"
και συνεχίζει παρακάτω με τις σκωληκοειδείς αποφύσεις να τηλεφωνούν στα κεντρικά της υπηρεσίας "Ευφυής Σχεδιασμός" ζητώντας ν' αλλάξουν θέση και ρόλο:
"We want to be somewhere else. Where? We want to be in the back of books."
Και στη συνέχεια μιλάει για τα παραρτήματα των βιβλίων.​ 

Κι άλλο ένα:​ 
Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας:
Pi? (το μαθηματικό π)
Και απαντά ο άλλος:
Danke schoen. Delicious pie!​


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2009)

Ή ίσως, κάνανε δρόμους, κάνανε γέφυρες, δεν κάνανε την πάπια βλέπεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

(Αν δεν είναι μακριά τα παπιά...)
Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας:
_Το πι;_
Και απαντά ο άλλος:
_Ντάνκεσεν. Νόστιμο παπί!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Για τις σκωληκοειδείς: Αν τις κάνεις να ζητάνε να γίνουν βιβλιοσκούληκα;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2009)

Όσο για το πι...

*Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας: Πι;
Απάντηση: Ευχαριστώ. Μόλις έκανα πιπί. *

Ρωτάω ο άσχετος παρά τους 5 κύκλους Grey's Anatomy και House που έχω δει. Η σκωληκοειδίτιδα είναι δίπλα στον οισοφάγο; Τότε γιατί όταν τη βγάζουμε, οι γιατροί μας ανοίγουν εκεί κάτω δεξιά; 

Αν έχεις το περιθώριο να το αλλάξεις εντελώς, που νομίζω πως έχεις, τότε παίξε με τη σκωληκοειδίτιδα και το σκουλήκι. Δηλαδή, για τη δεύτερη φράση: *Θέλουμε να πάμε κάπου αλλού. Πίσω στο χώμα (ή μέσα σε μια γλάστρα)... *

Βρε τι τραβάς;!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2009)

Έτσι, σαν συμπληρωματική ιδέα τη ρίχνω... Δεν νομίζω να σου χωράει κιόλας, αλλά τη λέω μήπως σε οδηγήσει πουθενά.

"Θέλουμε να πάμε κάπου αλλού (ή να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο, εν προκειμένω). Να γίνουμε γλωσσοδέτες (κατά το Φτου σκουληκομυρμηγκότρυπα)"

Άσε που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό τώρα, τα τεράστια σκουλήκια από το Dune...


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ή ίσως, κάνανε δρόμους, κάνανε γέφυρες, δεν κάνανε την πάπια βλέπεις.


 
Προσαρμόζοντας στα γρήγορα την ιδέα σου στο κείμενο, γιατί παίζει αρκετά με αυτό, έχω την εντύπωση πως το πέτυχες, sarant. Μου δίνει την ευχέρεια να παίξω διαφορετικά, ώστε να αποδοθεί ο απαιτούμενος παραλογισμός του αστείου. 

@Δρ7χ: Άψογος στα λογοπαίγνια, όπως πάντα! 
Δεν είναι πολύ μακριά απ' τις πάπιες, θα τις πω ενδιάμεσα παπιά και να η γέφυρα για τον θεατή! 
Το βιβλιοσκούληκο καλή ιδέα, (το bookworm είναι αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός, βέβαια, αλλά θα το έλεγα βιβλιοφάγο), δεν γίνεται όμως, γιατί περιγράφει σαφώς ένα παράρτημα βιβλίου στη συνέχεια.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο σας, την Αλεξάνδρα για τα εξαρτήματα/παραρτήματα και τον αζιμούθιο για τη βοήθεια! :)

Η αποστολή συνεχίζεται και σίγουρα θα ξημερωθώ, αλλά είναι απολαυστικό!


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Όσο για το πι...
> 
> *Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας: Πι;*
> *Απάντηση: Ευχαριστώ. Μόλις έκανα πιπί. *
> ...


 
Το πιπί δεν παίζει γιατί μετά τον ρωτάει σε τι θερμοκρασία (ή μάλλον ένδειξη του μπουτόν, gas mark) την έψησε την πίτα και η απάντηση είναι: 3,14. 

Η θέση της απόφυσης με παραξένεψε κι εμένα, αλλά από στάνταπ κόμεντι δεν έχω τις απαιτήσεις που θα είχα από ιατρικό σήριαλ... και υποψιάζομαι ότι του άρεσε το oesophagus γιατί προηγουμένως μιλάει συνέχεια δήθεν λατινικά.

Για τα σκουλήκια, δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Θενκς!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Η σκωληκοειδίτιδα είναι δίπλα στον οισοφάγο; Τότε γιατί όταν τη βγάζουμε, οι γιατροί μας ανοίγουν εκεί κάτω δεξιά;


Βρίσκεται κοντά στο σημείο όπου ενώνεται το λεπτό με το παχύ έντερο. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να πει _caecum_ που 'ναι επίσης λατινικό και ιατρικώς ακριβές, αλλά ποιος θα τον καταλάβαινε τότε; Τι να κάνουμε, κι ο κωμικός πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη του το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται... Το _oesophagus _το γνωρίζουν όλοι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Βρίσκεται κοντά στο σημείο όπου ενώνεται το λεπτό με το παχύ έντερο. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να πει _caecum_ που 'ναι επίσης λατινικό και ιατρικώς ακριβές, αλλά ποιος θα τον καταλάβαινε τότε; Τι να κάνουμε, κι ο κωμικός πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη του το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται... Το _oesophagus _το γνωρίζουν όλοι.


 
Spot on, on the matter of the wrong spot, Zazula! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για τα σκουλήκια, δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Θενκς!



Τα βιβλιοσκούληκα (σαράκια) τα πρότεινα ακριβώς για να γίνει γέφυρα που θα περάσει στα βιβλία που τα τρώνε τα σκουλήκια, αλλά αν δεν κάθεται καλά με τα επόμενα, δεν γίνεται...

Για τον Πυθαγόρα και την πίτα του:
Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας: Το πι;
Απάντηση: Ευχαριστώ/Ντάνκεσεν/Γιαβόλ/Ναι κλπ. Με φύλλο και τυρί.

Όλες οι ιδέες χαλάνε από τα παρακάτω ρε παιδί μου...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Με τη σειρά, όπως ακούγονται:

_*Για το π:*_
Επειδή ακούγεται μετά απ' όλες τις μετοχές και τα σουπίνα, όλα τα -άτους και -άτουμ:

- Σοκολάτουμ;
- Ντάνκεσεν!

(Εναλλακτικά:
-Τρανσλάτουμ;
-Νάιν, φερμπότεν.)

*Για τη σκωληκοειδή:*
- Θα θέλαμε να είμαστε
στον κώλο των σκουληκιών.
_Άκυρο, δεν βοηθάει η συνέχεια._

Για τις _ντάπιες - πάπιες_, θα σου πω σε λίγο...


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα βιβλιοσκούληκα (σαράκια) τα πρότεινα ακριβώς για να γίνει γέφυρα που θα περάσει στα βιβλία που τα τρώνε τα σκουλήκια, αλλά αν δεν κάθεται καλά με τα επόμενα, δεν γίνεται...
> 
> Για τον Πυθαγόρα και την πίτα του:
> Λέει ο Πυθαγόρας: Το πι;
> ...


 
Αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ για το bookworm και θα το έλεγα βιβλιοφάγο, κλείνοντας το μάτι στον ξυλοφάγο (το σαράκι του ξύλου, όχι τη ράσπα). Περιγράφει όμως αναλυτικά ένα παράρτημα μετά, οπότε μάλλον θα προτιμήσω το άχρηστο εξάρτημα για τη σκωληκοειδή για να κολλήσει: Δεν θέλουμε πια να είμαστε άχρηστα εξαρτήματα. Θέλουμε να μπούμε στα βιβλία. Να γίνουμε παραρτήματα!

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να τα χρησιμοποιήσω όλα αυτά, αλλά... Δεν πειράζει, θα τα κρατήσω για όταν θα κάνω εγώ στάνταπ!

Για το πι μην παιδεύεσαι, Δρ, κατοχυρώθηκε το παπί (στον φούρνο, στο 3,14, να ψήνεται μέχρι αύριο, ώσπου να μελώσει... πάω να τσιμπήσω κάτι, μου άνοιξε την όρεξη). ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Εναλλακτικά:
> -Τρανσλάτουμ;
> -Νάιν, φερμπότεν.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Θαυμάζω την αντοχή σου, που υποτίτλισες 100 ολόκληρα λεπτά ακατάπαυστης παρλάτας, με του κόσμου τα αστεία και τα λογοπαίγνια, και δεκάδες μεταφραστικά προβλήματα. Αμέσως πριν από τη μετάφραση της ποίησης, πρέπει (λέει ο ιερόσυλος) να είναι ετούτο εδώ το πράμα σε επίπεδο δυσκολίας. Και στην ποίηση σού αφήνουν και μερικές μέρες παραπάνω. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θαυμάζω την αντοχή σου, που υποτίτλισες 100 ολόκληρα λεπτά ακατάπαυστης παρλάτας, με του κόσμου τα αστεία και τα λογοπαίγνια, και δεκάδες μεταφραστικά προβλήματα. Αμέσως πριν από τη μετάφραση της ποίησης, πρέπει (λέει ο ιερόσυλος) να είναι ετούτο εδώ το πράμα σε επίπεδο δυσκολίας. Και στην ποίηση σού αφήνουν και μερικές μέρες παραπάνω. :)


 
Καλημέρα.
Για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν ήταν 100 λεπτά, ήταν το δεύτερο μέρος, ένα 50λεπτο. Αλλά με 24 ώρες προθεσμία μόνο. Το ευχαριστήθηκα, πάντως, λέει ο μαζοχιστής. Σήμερα το βράδυ έπεται συνέχεια: μου έστειλαν να επιμεληθώ το πρώτο μέρος και μπορεί να χρειαστώ πάλι βοήθεια.;) Ευτυχώς, ο συνάδελφος που το έκανε είναι έμπειρος και καλός υποτιτλιστής, οπότε, μπροστά στο χτεσινό, το σημερινό προβλέπεται a walk in the park (although a midnight walk in the park, in the freezing, humid night of this town, with wolves puns and obscure jokes howling all around you, is definitely not _just a walk in the park)._
Γενικά, ναι, η ποίηση είναι το πιο δύσκολο, αλλά συμφωνώ σαν άλλος ιερόσυλος ότι αυτό έρχεται δεύτερο. Κι όταν πιέζεσαι τόσο ασφυκτικά από τον χρόνο, οι αποστάσεις αυτές μικραίνουν. 

Ακόμη πιο γενικά, ο άριστος ο μύλος όλα τ' αλέθει. 
Ο μύλος που φιλοδοξεί να γίνει καλός, ξεκινάει από χαμηλά, από το μαλακό στάρι, και σταδιακά δοκιμάζει κι ακονίζει τα δόντια του σε όλο και πιο σκληρούς καρπούς, με κίνδυνο να σπάσει τα δικά του δόντια (απ' το σφίξιμο) και των θεατών/αναγνωστών (απ' το τρίξιμο), μέχρι να βρει τα όριά του, ποιους καρπούς μασάει χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία και σε ποιους καρπούς απλώς... μασάει, και τους τελευταίους δεν τους ξαναπιάνει στο... στόμα του. Κι αυτό συνεχίζεται, δεν σταματάει ποτέ, μέχρι τουλάχιστον να του πέσουν εντελώς τα δόντια. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ελπίζω να μη σπάσουν των θεατών και να μη σας σπάω κι εσάς τα... δόντια.
Από την άλλη, η μεταφράντζα (βλ. 2 και 3) όλα τα σφάζει, ο μεταφρασκόλνικοφ θαρρεί ότι δεν μασάει πουθενά, κι άλλες παραλλαγές.

Και μια άσκηση για δυνατούς λύτες, που χτες την έσφαξα στο γόνα, αλλά επειδή σήμερα έχω το περιθώριο, την καταθέτω μήπως βρεθεί καλύτερη λύση:
Έξοδος των Εβραίων από την Αίγυπτο. Στην έρημο, ζητάνε από τον Μωυσή κανόνες, με την εξής ατάκα:
Moses, look, Moses, we want real rules, rules you can write on rock. The three R's.
και αυτή την επεξηγηματική σημείωση: the three R's = *R*ules you can (w)*r*ite on *r*ock (reference to the three R's in education "Reading, (w)Riting, and (a)Rithmetic".​ 
Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2009)

Μ' αρέσουν τα κουίζ που βάζεις... :)

Ένα ψιλοβλάσφημο και αρκετά τραβηγμένο:
*Μ*ωυσή, κυρ *Μ*ωυσή, θέλο*Μ*' εντολές, γραμμένες στη *Μ*πέτρα, τα τρία *Μ* που λένε...

Κι ένα με τρία Α (Ανάγνωση, Αντιγραφή, Αριθμητική), αλλά οι θεατές θα το καταλάβουν επειδή τρία άλφα στα ελληνικά είναι η έξτρα λουξ ποιότητα):
*Α*ρχηγέ μας Μωυσή, θέλουμε εντολές *α*πάνω σε πέτρα. Τα τρία *Ά*λφα που λένε.

Edit: Αυτό με τα τρία άλφα είναι, μου φαίνεται, *α*νοστιά σκέτη. Θέλει οπωσδήποτε και λίγο *α*λάτι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

_Νόμους γραμμένους σε πέτρα. Εκεί όπου ό,τι γράφεται δε σβήνει._

Αλλάζω λιγάκι το θέμα, ε;


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

daeman said:


> Leximaniac said:
> 
> 
> > Αχ, μεταφράζεις το Dressed to kill; :)
> ...








_*Stripped*_ - Eddie Izzard 






_*Stripped*_ is the title of a stand-up comedy tour by Eddie Izzard, and is a continuation of his style of comedy, full of "stream-of-conscious banter and predilection for nonsensical detours and frequent tangents." The tour was performed from 28 April to 9 August 2008 with three "warm-up" dates. It has been called "not only hilarious but quite remarkable." As for the name of the tour, Izzard says he called it _Stripped _because

"The heels got too high on the last two tours. Now I've just gone back to blokey mode, so I've got all this movement back which I couldn't do before. The set is leaner, what I'm wearing is leaner and just focusing on what I'm talking about. I keep talking about God and I come to all these different conclusions. I'm talking about the whole civilization, trying to strip that back, as well. The last 5,000 years we did everything. I put out my idea what we're doing here. I think it's all random. If there is a God, his plan is very similar to someone not having a plan."

​

So I've learnt that the world is 4,500 million years old. If you're very religious, then it's not 4,500 million years old, it's 6,000 years old. One of these is not correct.
And I think that if God did exist, he had many children. I think Jesus proves this. Jesus must be the seventh son of God. A-sus, B-sus, C-sus, D-sus, E-sus, F-sus, G-sus. That's just logic. That's just mathematical. And T-sus would always be fucking about. And P-sus does deliveries. C-sus started the Roman Empire. Cae-sus. F-sus, City in Turkey. 
Scrabble was invented by Nazis to piss off kids with dyslexia. This is true, they proved this one. The word dyslexia was invented by Nazis to piss off kids with dyslexia.
Charles Darwin wrote a famous book in 18_[gibberish]_. And that book was an interesting book, cuz it was called "Monkey-Monkey-Monkey-Monkey-Monkey-Monkey-_You_".


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Έκανα παύση στο 35ο λεπτό. Η συνέχεια αύριο. Μετέφρασες όλο αυτό το αναρχικό χιούμορ, θηρίο; Μεγαθήριο!


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> In our job, work is an issue of matter over mind; if it matters, you don't mind.
> ...



With Eddie, it was a matter of like-mindedness. And I liked it, so I didn't mind. 

But I only did half of it, so I used the right half of my mind, the harebrained one.
Had my wits about me, though.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2013)

Απίστευτος ο Eddie! Ατέλειωτο γέλιο!


----------



## mortal (Dec 11, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίος, πράγματι! :) Παρότι δεν είμαι και τόσο της στο-πόδι σάτιρας, του έρχονταν χαλαρά ή έχει απίστευτα καλή μνήμη προγράμματος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Είναι stand-up comedian και αυτοσχεδιάζει. Το «σάτιρα στο πόδι» δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο περιγράφει. 

Για να ξέρουμε:

As he put it in a 2004 interview with The Guardian, "It's the oral tradition. Human beings have been doing it for thousands of years". He frequently notes the reaction to a joke midstream by pretending to write on his hand ("Should be funnier"; "Lost them there"; "They didn't believe me"; "They didn't follow, never do that again"; "Never link those two [references] together ever again.") He asks the audience questions and verbally engages with hecklers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Izzard#Comic_style
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2004/oct/03/comedy


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2013)

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα: _What, you've heard too many bok-choy-pak-choy-sprouting-broccoli-badger-creationist jokes this week?_ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mortal (Dec 12, 2013)

Αυτό εννούσα βασικά Nickel, ότι δηλαδή πιάνει ένα θέμα [και αρχίζει και κάποιο thread "Μοο"] και περνώντας μέσα από πολλά [πιθανόν και άσχετα μεταξύ τους] θέματα, κυριολεκτικά στο πόδι [κουραστικό πράγμα] τα σατιρίζει, άλλα επιτυχώς και άλλα σε σημείο που τα βλέπεις να κρέμονται απελπισμένα στην άκρη του γκρεμού [άκρα του τάφου σιωπή από το ακροατήριο] ευχόμενα κάποιος να τα βγάλει από τη μιζέρια τους. Πάντως, παρότι πολλά τα έβγαλα από τη μιζέρια τους [FastForward! Εξαιρετική ανακάλυψη του Ανθρώπινου είδους, πρέπει να στηθεί ανδριάντας σε κείνον που το σκέφτηκε], άλλα ακούστηκαν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αν και ουδέποτε θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα σε συζήτηση για να πείσω άλλον [Noah και squid substory με χορτασμένα λιοντάρια και φοβισμένους σκίουρους], εκεί θα προτιμούσα έναν Καλόπουλο [ουδεμία σχέση με σάτιρα (πολύ στωικό τον έχω δει στα ελάχιστα που τον έχω δει)] ή ενδεχομένως να πρότεινα έναν Dawkins [σε μορφή documentary κατά προτίμηση και σε κατάσταση ελαφριού σαρκασμού]. Αλλά that's me. :)


----------

